# East Texas Competition



## stillcajun (Aug 24, 2007)

Well after years of cooking for family, friends and coworkers, I've finally decided to throw my hat into the competition ring.  I plan on entering the 4th Annual Pit Rassler BBQ Competition in Naples, TX.

Since this is my first competition, I was wondering if anyone had any tips for a newbie about to embark on his maiden voyage into this unknown territory?


----------

